# Fiducial gold seeds



## Lisa Bledsoe (Oct 21, 2009)

I am trying to find out what CPT to code for placement of these gold seeds in the lumpectomy site.  19296-19298 refer to catheters.  The manufacturer of the fiducials recommends 19499.  What are others using?


----------



## mjewett (Oct 23, 2009)

Yes unlisted is the way to go for gold fiducial placments. The only code that is set in CPT for fiducial placement is 55860. You might want to indicate on your claim for the unlisted code, to compare it to code 55860 RVU's.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback!


----------

